
11 powerful graphics will make you realize how incredibly short life is - adil_b
http://www.businessinsider.com/these-graphics-will-make-you-rethink-your-life-2016-1?IR=T&r=US&IR=T
======
DrScump
This was posted earlier from its original site:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10782126](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10782126)

------
droidist2
I already realized this and it consistently haunts me, but thanks for the
reminder.

